# Sunporch ceiling



## sprucegum (Jan 22, 2020)

I am still working on the new house which is a good thing because I don't have a shop anymore and I would go nuts in this cold weather. Hope to have proper shop by next winter. The sunporch was left unfinished due to the time factor for move in. It is 10 x 24 with a southern exposure and about 150 sq ft of glass and a concrete floor with in slab radiant. I had it spray foamed a little before Christmas and we put the tree out there. Now that the holydays are over I'm working on the finish. It is a hip roof and the ceiling joists run in the same 3 directions as the rafters so it seemed a natural fit for herring bone in the corners of the pine beaded ceiling. It is finished with 2 coats minwax white wash pickling stain and a coat of satin latex polyurethane. My doctor told me no more heavy lifting to the drywall guy is coming later this week to do the walls.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 7


----------



## TimR (Jan 22, 2020)

That looks great! Must feel good to chip away at progress.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 22, 2020)

Love the look of that pattern. Give us a picture of the rest of the sun porch and the view out the window to help us relax

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 22, 2020)

Wow, like it all, beadboard, pattern, that is a great look.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 22, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> Love the look of that pattern. Give us a picture of the rest of the sun porch and the view out the window to help us relax



Outside temp. is 18 inside with the thermostat set on 55 it is 70. Good solar gain and hopefully the tiled concrete floor will act as a heat sink for a little passive solar heat.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 22, 2020)

Looks like a great place to sit and have a beer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 22, 2020)

Or an ice tea.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 22, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> Or an ice tea.


Maybe a glass of whiskey,but no tea.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 22, 2020)

Hot cup of coffee, anyone? Chuck

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 22, 2020)

I am sure all of the above will be consumed depending on the people doing the sitting. I'm allowed the occasional beer, whiskey, or wine but these days it is mostly water, tea, or coffee. I am told that water is the best thing to drink but one cannot always afford the best.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 27, 2020)

Wow, what a nice space. Solar gain is so powerful and it looks like the insulation will help keep things cozy through the night. Not knowing any better our house's main entrance faces north. I would never do that again! Love the ceiling. Sounds like you've had some health issues, stay well so you can enjoy this wonderful house! Thanks so much for the pictures!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 27, 2020)

Graybeard said:


> Wow, what a nice space. Solar gain is so powerful and it looks like the insulation will help keep things cozy through the night. Not knowing any better our house's main entrance faces north. I would never do that again! Love the ceiling. Sounds like you've had some health issues, stay well so you can enjoy this wonderful house! Thanks so much for the pictures!!!



Nothing too serious but they gave me the ultimatum if I want to avoid bigger problems quit living like your 25.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## kweinert (Jan 27, 2020)

Graybeard said:


> Wow, what a nice space. Solar gain is so powerful and it looks like the insulation will help keep things cozy through the night. Not knowing any better our house's main entrance faces north. I would never do that again! Love the ceiling. Sounds like you've had some health issues, stay well so you can enjoy this wonderful house! Thanks so much for the pictures!!!



You know, we lived in a house for many years that had a north facing driveway. When we wanted to move that was one of the deal breakers - no north facing driveway.

And yes, you guessed it - we fell in love with the house and now we still have snow piled next to the drive (and it hasn't snowed in 30 days here, daytime temps in the 40s and 50s) and the neighbors across the street haven't had any for weeks now.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 27, 2020)

Same here @kweinert . My first house in Aurora had the north facing driveway and what a lesson moving to Colorado. Been lucky ever since in all my rentals and owning. Our property supports a west facing driveway; won't be the best, but at least not north!! This is one of those little known/understood "Colorado" things if you haven't lived here.


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 27, 2020)

Well we don't really have a front door. The gable end of the attached garage has 2 overhead doors and walk thru door it faces SE. The back has a little farmers porch off the mudroom and faces NW and it gets very little sun or wind because of the exposure and forest on that side (cool place to sit in the summer). The front has the sunporch, a door to outside and a SW exposure but lacks a driveway although it will eventually have a longish walk to the drive way. We drive into the garage and get in that way, company will have to figure it out for themselves. The driveway is almost 1000 feet long through the woods and we can't see the road from the house. I don't miss seeing passing cars in fact we barely hear them.

Reactions: Like 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 6, 2020)

Getting some window trim on .you probably can't tell from the picture but it is cherry.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Pointer (Feb 7, 2020)

That is a great space Dave. Remember, I am close if you need an extra hand.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Pointer (Feb 7, 2020)

Just call. Leave a message if no answer. 4341


----------



## sprucegum (Mar 20, 2020)

I have not been able to get much done on this project since the ceiling went up but with the current events keeping us close to home I finally got the molding up. It is a 3 piece buildup, I used a 3 1/2" colonial baseboard upside down flat against the wall, a 2 3/4" wide piece of 3/4" thick pine with a half round router cut flat against the ceiling, and a 2 1/2" crown molding in the corner. I prepainted it a brown color that closely matches the color of the ceiling fan and dark bronze door hardware. Pity the poor sob that has to repaint it someday against the white ceiling . I think the color scheme works well and draws attention to the beaded ceiling.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Pointer (Mar 20, 2020)

That looks great Dave. I really like the color contrast. Stay safe and healthy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

